# Just diagnosed 2.68 AMH (age 34) TTC



## saashacone (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

My husband, Michael, and I got married last July 3, and agreed to wait one year before trying to conceive (I'm 34 and he's 32). So, in preparation to our upcoming 1 year anniversary, I went off the pill in February. By the end of May I still had not gotten my period, so my GP referred me to a specialist. On June 6 I got my FSH tested (level 5, but was obviously not Day 3). I then got my period on June 9th but decided to keep my appointment nonetheless.

I saw the specialist on June 17th and he did a full pelvic scan, and told me everything looked 'normal' (left ovary showed a large egg, uterus lining at right thickness, etc).  At the end I asked if there was any cause for concern, and he casually mentioned he would have liked to have seen more follicles in my right ovary....I left that day for a business trip and just got back last weekend. On Monday the doctor called me to tell me my AMH had come in at 2.68 and that the scan supported this finding. Turns out he was concerned when he saw the scan but hadn't wanted to give me bad news right before I went on a trip, so he waited until I was back, when he also had the blood test results. 

Naturally, I had a complete meltdown, imaging the worst...Just a few days away from our anniversary, I'd spent my whole business trip fantasizing about finally getting down to the happy business of baby making, thinking I had received the all clear from the specialist...

Anyway, Michael & I had a follow up with the specialist yesterday, who spent a very long time talking to us about the options, etc. Our short term plan is:
a) Michael to get his sperm tested
b) Me to get tested for chromosomal disorders
c) Me to get rubella vaccination (and no TTC for 6 weeks after)
d) Wait and see what happens with my cycle, if it comes back on day 28 or thereabouts
e) If cycle returns, check to see if I ovulate again next time
e) Regroup after 6 weeks and decide whether or not to progress with IVF

My biggest fear is that I'm a non responder to stimulation, but I guess there's no way to know right now...

The specialist also said two things that made me feel better: 1) there's nothing I could have done to change this, it's not affected by being on the pill too long, lifestyle, etc (bar undergoing chemotherapy), and 2) if I'd checked 2-3 years ago my results would have likely been the same...

I'm looking to learn more about my options and chances of success. If anyone has any particular threads / posts/ articles they think would be helpful, I would be grateful!

Virtual well wishes to all the women on this board xoxoxo


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Saashacone! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

I'm sorry to hear you've had unexpected news, that's really tough. I don't know much about AMH levels myself, but I do know that when I had a scan at the beginning of our IVF journey, I was told that I didn't have many follicles, but that in fact when I did my first cycle, I actually produced 34 eggs. A couple of things jumped out at me from your post - first, you might want to start (if you haven't already) temperature charting so that you can track whether you are ovulating or not. Secondly, I know a lot of women who have benefited from acupuncture in terms of regulating their cycles. And thirdly, you haven't actually started trying to conceive yet, so don't give up before you've even started. I say that fairly hesitantly as I HATE being told taht I should just keep trying, but I ust mean that it is worth trying even with teh knowledge of your blood tests - although asyou say, you'll have to put that on hold for a while until your vaccine has passed through your system.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

* Treatment with low AMH ~ *CLICK HERE 

*A Rough Guide To IVF CLICK HERE

Waiting to start/TTC ~ CLICK HERE[/url

Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ [url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0]CLICK HERE 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the Location boards. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck to you and Michael, I hope you get some good news very soon, and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you both.   

Martha X*


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome Saashacone.

There's a thread for us low amh's here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262352.0

Good luck with treatment.


----------

